# When to BD when using CBFM



## AnnieP (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Ladies, I wonder if you can help with with what is probably an obvious question but I just want to make sure I am making the most of each month.  The  whole IVF treatment has taken it's toll on us to be honest and we have decided to take a break from treatment and  trying naturally for a while with a CBFM.  DH has low sperm count so I'm not that hopeful but I think it is the best thing for us to do at the moment.

  I feel that although I am using a CBFM I don't want to make a big deal out of when we need to BD every month, I'm not sure our relationship could take it to be honest.  So if you had to concentrate on just 1  day a month, would it be the 1st peak on the monitor and if you could BD on 2 days would it be both peaks or the high before the 1st peak and the 1st peak. Or as DH has low sperm count should we leave a day inbetween BD and BD 2 days before my 1st peak day and the peak day. Or is there a better combination.  I hope this post makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Annie, DH and I only did it when I was at the peak of the month and the day the eggie sign was there( and the day after I released egg) we took a long break at the start of year cause I was on the waiting list to have my gallbladder removed.  Got the gallbladder removed on the 31 Aug and started trying again the next month, low and behold we got I very surprising BFP on 29 th oct.  We only did it 3 times that month over the peak times.  
Everybody is different, so do what best suits you and DH 

   It works for you Hun.


----------

